# Recent Road Trip....Oregon Cascades



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Just made a recent road trip and thought I'd post some pics. A great trip. Can't decide which was better, the scenery and the beer or the 3er on the empty twisty roads! :gratify:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

A few more!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Patrick, those are beautiful pictures!!! Thank you very much for sharing!!


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

BimmerMlis said:


> Patrick, those are beautiful pictures!!! Thank you very much for sharing!!


You are welcome. Any news on the possible move to Astoria? Other than a lot of rain in the winter, it'd probably be a cool assignment!


----------



## Melissa (Aug 9, 2002)

Patrick330i said:


> You are welcome. Any news on the possible move to Astoria? Other than a lot of rain in the winter, it'd probably be a cool assignment!


Nope, no news yet, but we won't expect to hear til January at the very earliest. This does not mean I don't think about it every day, tho (I'm a little obsessive like that!).

The minute I know something....every 'fester will know!!


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking cool, Patrick !

Glad, Sabrina didn't cross your road  :rofl:


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> Looking cool, Patrick !
> 
> Glad, Sabrina didn't cross your road  :rofl:


Can you say ROADKILL? :angel:


----------

